# Skimmer anschließen...



## MartinBoll (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir nun das erste Mal eine neue Pumpe gekauft (die alte war schon im Teich drin). Da ich keinen Bodenablauf habe und mir nun einen neuen Filter gebaut habe, brauch ich halt eine Schmutzpumpe.
Nun hab ich eine gekauft mit direktem Skimmeranschluss und vom Bild ging ich aus, es handelt sich um eine Schmutzpumpe, die über das Umfeld direkt und Schmutzwasser ansaugt und einen zweiten Eingang für einen Skimmer hat. Nun stell ich fest, dass es nur entweder oder ist. 
Muss man bei einem Skimmer und ohne Bodenablauf zwangsläufig immer 2 Pumpen haben? Bin etwas enttäuscht.
Und nur Schmutzwasser über den Skimmer zum Filter bringt ja auch nix, da ja immer nur die Obefläche abgesaugt wird und das Wasser nicht umgewälzt wird? 

Doooof...oder gibts doch ne Möglichkeit? Sonst muss ich ja noch ne Pumpe kaufen, das sieht doch bescheuert aus und außerdem Stromkosten


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hallo Martin,
Wenn ich das in Deinen anderen Beiträgen richtig sehe, dann hast Du einen gepumpten Filter.
Was technisch geht, wäre mit einer Pumpe aus BA & Skimmer zu saugen (Abzweig einbauen), doch dürfte das zu keinem zufiredenstellenden Ergebnis führen,ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Ich denke es läuft auf 2 Pumpen hinaus...aber ich kann mich auch irren.

Um was Für einen Hersteller und Modell handelt es sich denn?
Vielleicht hat dann noch jemand eine Idee.


----------



## MartinBoll (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Die Pumpe ist diese hier.
Ich hab dass wohl missverstanden, weil ich dachte: Klar ein "Stöpsel" ist der Ausgang zum Filter, das Schmutzwasser in der Umgebung wird durch den Korb gesaugt und der andere "Stöpsel" ist für den Skimmeranschluss. Hab nun beim auspacken dann festgestellt, dass ich halt entweder Skimmer ODER Schmutzwasser aus der Umgebung pumpen kann. War ich wohl etwas doof.

Mein Filter ist gepumpt, nicht Schwerkraft.

Als Skimmer hab ich den Oase AquaSkim 40 Standskimmer. Der läuft auch bisher mit der alten Pumpe (4700l/h hab noch ne andere hat auch so viel etwa). Allerdings schwimmt er mit der alten oft auf, ich vermute die Pumpleistung ist einfach zu niedrig. Nun könnte ich natürlich die Neue (6200l/h) für den Skimmer nutzen und die alte fürs Schmutzwasser. Die alte ist allerdings nicht wirklich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, sondern eher für Springbrunnen gedacht (transportiert also keine größeren Schmutzteile 8mm etc). Ist also eher ungeeignet. 
Also muss ich 2 alte aber funktionierende wegschmeißen und zu der einen Neuen noch ne andere Neue kaufen?! 
Wenn ich aber dann noch so eine kaufe, ist aber doch stark überdimensioniert. Dann würde ich in dem 7000 Liter Teich 2x6200l Pumpen betreiben. Ist doch bissell viel nech? Außerdem weiß ich nich, ob mein selbsgebauter Sifi mit der Wassermenge klar kommen würde.

Ach manno, ganze Planung kaputt :evil


----------



## Ulli (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hi Martin,

aus der Beschreibung der Pumpe lese ich aber auch, dass man zusätzlich einen Skimmer anschliessen kann. Auf dem Bild sieht man auch einen Anschluss für die Seite zum Filter und einen zusätzlichen für einen Skimmer.

Normalerweise saugt die Pumpe Teichwasser über das Gehäuse ein und wenn ein Skimmeranschluss da ist, dann teilt sich die Saugseite dies mit einem Anschluss für einen Schlauch, meist über eine Strömungsmechanik im Gehäuse.

Also schau nochmal nach, vielleicht öffnest Du mal das Plastikgehäuse um die Pumpe, machst ein Foto und stellst es hier ein.

Ansonsten würde ich die Pumpe zurückgeben... Produktbeschreibung ist eindeutig anders.

Der Oase-Skimmer läuft aber erst ab ca. 4000 l/h richtig, da ist die Pumpe aus meiner Sicht eh zu schwach um auch noch den Teich umzupumpen...

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Nene... die Planung ist eigetnlic hnicht kaputt...

Die Pumpe wirfst Du ins Wasser... also saugst Du 'Bodenwasser'

am 2. Stutzen schliesst du den Skimmer am Ausflussstutzen schliesst Du den Filter an...


----------



## MartinBoll (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Mhm, hab ich da wirklich was übersehen? Ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass so wie die Pumpe aussah (hatte sie geöffnet) nur eins von beidem gleichzeitig möglich ist. Ich werde sie morgen früh aber nochmals öffnen und genau untersuchen (und ein Foto reinstellen). 

Beruhigt mich aber, dass ihr die Beschreibung auch so versteht, dass beides gleichzeitig möglich ist. Da ich sie nur ausgepackt und noch nicht benutzt habe, werde ich (falls ich nichts übersehen habe) vom Umtauschrecht gebrauch machen.

Also morgen früh post ich mal ein Foto, nun gehts erstmal schlafen


----------



## Zermalmer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hallo Martin,
wenn die pumpe 2 Anschlussstuzen hat und den Filterkorb, dann sollte sie das machen, was Du willst... allerdings splittet sich die Ansaugkraft... und je nach Beschaffenheit/Anordung der Stutzen ist die Saugleistung für die Bereiche halt nur begrenzt...oder ggf- für Deine bedürfnisse unzureichend


----------



## lollo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hallo Martin,

bei der original Oase Pumpe ist der Anschluss für den Skimmer in 4 Stellungen arretierbar.
Das heißt ich habe die Möglichkeit die Saugleistung zwischen Korb und Skimmer zu regeln.

Bei meiner Aquamax 8000 habe ich die Stufe 3 für den Skimmer gewählt, um eine gute Sogwirkung des Skimmers zu erreichen.

Leider kann man aus der Beschreibung deiner Pumpe ein Verstellbarkeit nicht erkennen.


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Morgen Du hast die ohne verstellung      :?Besonderheiten
- jetzt mit zusätzlichem Sauganschluß für Skimmer
- Sehr ruhiger Lauf
- hohe Druck- und Förderleistung
- Energieeffizient durch energiesparenden Asynchron-Spaltrohrmotor
- Schmutzwasser geeignetes Vortex-Laufrand (Schmutzteilchen bis 8 mm Durchmesser)
- Förderrad und Magnet komplett Kunststoffversiegelt 
- mit Thermoschutzschalter (Überlastungsschutz)
- längere Lebensdauer dank einem hochwertigem Keramiklager
- sehr wartungsarm
- Filterkorb jetzt mit Klick System
- Einfache Montage ohne Werkzeuge
- Trockenaufstellung neben dem Teich oder auch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels, möglich
- 2 Jahre Garanie (ausgenommen Laufeinheit als Verschleißteil)

Jetzt mit CE, TÜV und GS Zeichen 
 Mach einfach zum Filter einen dünerren Schlauch dann saugt es mehr am Skimmer must mal was rumprobieren das geht Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Ich Schreibe das aus diesem Grund es geht bei der Trockenaufstellung neben dem Teich oder auch unterhalb des Wasserspiegels, möglich


----------



## MartinBoll (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

So ich habe ein paar Fotos gemacht. Hab nochmal genau geguckt, sehe da nach wie vor keine Möglichkeit Skimmer UND normales Saugen aus der Umgebung gleichzeitig zu betreiben. Da ich entweder halt den Stutzen für den Skimmer drauf drehe oder weg lasse.
Fühl mich da etwas veräppelt, da die Produktbeschreibung und das Bild etwas anderes suggeriert, oder seh ich das falsch? Ich mein man kann ja auf jede x-beliebige Pumpe im Prinzip nen Skimmer anschließen wenn man das Gehäuse entfernt und mit dem Schlauch direkt dran geht...

Werde sie wohl zurück schicken. 

@Lollo: Hast du denn auch den Oase Standskimmer wie ich? Bist du mit der Saugleistung zufrieden (von dem 8000er)? Schwimmt er nicht auf? Weil so hatte ich das ja auch mir vorgestellt. Meinetwegen mehr Saugleistung zum Skimmer hin und etwas aus der Umgebung. Das alles dann zum Siebfilter und danach in die __ Hel-x Kammer. Ich wollte halt keine 320€ für eine Oase Pumpe ausgeben :/ Kennt ihr ne billigere Pumpe, die aber die gleichen Funktionen wie die Oase hat? :beten


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Ja da haste Recht das ist nee NULL Nummer mit der Pumpe gebe sie zurück und kauf eine die geht


----------



## S.Reiner (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Ich hab das einfach so gemacht das ist recht gut und nicht Teuer


----------



## lollo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hallo Martin,


MartinBoll schrieb:


> @Lollo: Hast du denn auch den Oase Standskimmer wie ich? Bist du mit der Saugleistung zufrieden (von dem 8000er)? Schwimmt er nicht auf? Weil so hatte ich das ja auch mir vorgestellt. Meinetwegen mehr Saugleistung zum Skimmer hin und etwas aus der Umgebung.


Ich habe den AquaSkim 40 in Betrieb, und bin auch damit zufrieden. Den Korb mache ich täglich leer, da sich hier der Boden und der Rand mit Algen und Co. zusetzt.
Auch mit dem Aufschwimmen habe ich keine Probleme, ich denke eher das hat auch etwas mit der optimalen Höheneinstellung zu tun. An anderer Stelle im Forum wurde schon mal darüber diskutiert weil der Skimmer eierte, oder auf und ab tanzte.

Mit meiner Aquamax Eco 8000 bin ich ebenfalls zufrieden, ich pumpe alle 2 Stunden meine 7 m³ durch ein VA Spaltsieb in die Mattenfiltertonne und dann in die Biotonne.

Bedenke auch das du bei Oase auch eine Garantieverlängerung auf 5 Jahre erhälst, was andere Nachbauer dir nicht anbieten.


----------



## MartinBoll (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

So den ganzen Tag heute gewerkelt und endlich den neuen Filter eingebaut. Der Eigenbau Siebfilter mit 2 Sieben (300my und 180my) macht bisher auch einen ganz guten Eindruck. Ja ich weiß bald isn Biofilm drauf, dann kanns wieder anders aussehen  Aber, dass wäre nich schlimm, weil ichs so gebaut habe, dass ichs auch simpel mit einem Sieb betreiben könnte.

Gut, bislang kommt nun das Wasser nur von meiner alten Pumpe mit max. 4700/l. Hab etwa 0,9-1m Förderhöhe. Also (bei diesen einfach Pumpe sehr viel weniger). Ich schätz mal es kommen noch so 3000l/h an. Allerdings bisher auch nur das Skimmer Wasser.
Da ich alles wichtige mit DIN100/110 gemacht habe, sollte auch noch deutlich Platz sein für mehr Durchfluss.

Also wieder beim alten. Die von mir genannte Pumpe hab ich übrigens eben eingepackt und wird morgen wieder zur Post gebracht.

Mittlerweile bin nun mit der gleichen Pumpe am liebäugeln, die du auch hast lollo (also die AquaMax Eco CWS 8000). Ich denke wohl auch, dass ich dann mit dem Skimmer sicherer fahre (will irgendwie auch keine bösen Überraschungen mehr). Dazu noch ne Frage, ich hab mir die heute mal im Baumarkt kurz angeschaut (ich war mal wieder auf HT/KG Rohr Einkauf-Tour ), meinst du auf Stufe 2 wär das auch noch ok? Mir kommt es so vor, als ob bei Stufe 3 auch fast ausschließlich nur vom Skimmer gezogen wird. Aber ich will halt auch Kot und Dreck im Wasser rausziehen und eine gewisse Umwälzung haben (anstatt nur von der Oberfläche zu ziehen). Vielleicht täusch ich mich da, aber mir kams optisch so vor (hab das Gehäuse nicht geöffnet gesehen).

@Rainer: Versteh ich deine Zeichnung richtig, dass dein Teich in ein Fass überläuft und von da aus per Pumpe zum Filter, damit man keine Pumpe im Teich sieht oder wie? 

Danke euch allen!


----------



## Ulli (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hi all,

die Aquamax Eco CWS 8000 habe ich auch, hatte sie auf Stufe 2 an meinem Aquaskim und die Saugleistung war mir zu wenig. Mit Stufe 3 war das OK, aber dann saugt sie recht wenig Wasser vom Teichgrund.

Ich habe mich dann für eine separate 5600er Pumpe nur für den Skimmer entschieden, die Pumpe habe ich in den Standfuss des Skimmer eingeklebt und den Fuss mit Steinen gefüllt - funktioniert hervorragend und selbst mit einer Höhenverlängerung des Skimmer-Rohres eiert nichts,  schwimmt nichts auf und die Saugleistung ist klasse.  Und ich kann den Skimmer separat abschalten, wenn ich füttere, nichts zu skimmen ist oder das Körbchen sauber mache.

Heisst aber zweite Pumpe und zweiter Schlauch  zum Filter.... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## MartinBoll (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hi Ulli,

also mein Hauptanspruch ist einfach, dass der AquaSkim nicht aufschwimmt. Eiern tut er nicht wirklich, vll. ganz minimal wenn er aufschwimmt. Das mag auch mit der nicht optimalen Höheneinstellung zu tun haben, da mein Wasserstand durch Arbeiten am Teich und Sonne relativ stark schwankt.Wenn er aber läuft, reicht mir das eigentlich. Der Sog ist nicht wirklich stark (z.B. nicht so stark wie bei manchen Videos von diesem Skimmer), aber er würde mir reichen, da die Teichoberfläche bei mir nicht so groß ist und durch Wind und Strömung bisher die Oberfläche immer blitzeblank ist.
Wenn Ihr also sagt, dass der AquaSkim bei Stufe 2 mit der Oase Pumpe ohne Problem funktioniert und nur der Sog nicht ganz so stark ist, würd mir das reichen und ich würde wohl noch genug vom Teichgrund wegbekommen.
Nur das mehrmals tägliche vorsichtige "Runterdöppen" des Skimmer Korbs, damit er wieder von der Obefläche saugt (und nicht drunter her) nervt tierisch. Mehr will ich gar nicht


----------



## lollo (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*

Hallo Martin,


MartinBoll schrieb:


> die du auch hast lollo (also die AquaMax Eco CWS 8000). Ich denke wohl auch, dass ich dann mit dem Skimmer sicherer fahre (will irgendwie auch keine bösen Überraschungen mehr). Dazu noch ne Frage, ich hab mir die heute mal im Baumarkt kurz angeschaut (ich war mal wieder auf HT/KG Rohr Einkauf-Tour ), meinst du auf Stufe 2 wär das auch noch ok? Mir kommt es so vor, als ob bei Stufe 3 auch fast ausschließlich nur vom Skimmer gezogen wird. Aber ich will halt auch Kot und Dreck im Wasser rausziehen und eine gewisse Umwälzung haben (anstatt nur von der Oberfläche zu ziehen). Vielleicht täusch ich mich da, aber mir kams optisch so vor (hab das Gehäuse nicht geöffnet gesehen).


ich denke das kann man so nicht pauschal beantworten, da es von verschiedenen Faktoren wie der Länge des Schlauches sowie dem Durchmesser abhängt.
Hier hilft einfach nur ausprobieren. Bei der Stufe 2 ist die Saugleistung je zur Hälfte zum Skimmer und zur Pumpe geteilt.
Bei mir hatte es am Anfang auch gedauert bis ich die Richtige Einstellung gefunden hatte.


----------



## Ulli (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Skimmer anschließen...*



MartinBoll schrieb:


> Hi Ulli,
> 
> also mein Hauptanspruch ist einfach, dass der AquaSkim nicht aufschwimmt.
> .......
> ...



Hi Martin,

auf Stufe 2 hat der Skimmer bei mir gut funktioniert, also kein Aufschwimmen oder sonstige Fehlfunktionen, die Leistung war aber eher mässig. 

Ich denke es kommt wie Lollo auch sagt stark mit auf den Schlauch zwischen Pumpe und Skimmer an, ich hatte ca. 75cm 1,5" Schlauch dazwischen und es hat gut funktioniert. Ausserdem habe ich im Skimmerkörbchen noch ein Stück Filtermatte liegen, was die ganze Sache ja auch noch etwas ausbremst. 
Die 8000er sollte Dir ausreichen, wenn Du einen kurzen dicken Schlauch verwendest und nicht mehr als 50cm Höhenunterschied von Wasseroberfläche zu Filtereingang hast. 
Dann ausprobieren welche Einstellung bei Dir OK.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

